# Need 500 help



## Palawanbeetle (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting Hornady Custom Ammunition 500 S&W Magnum 500 Grain XTP Jacketed Flat Nose Box of 20 what compensator do I use it looks both brass and lead.

And what happens if you use the wrong compensator.

Link
Custom Ammo 500 S&W Mag 500 Grain XTP Jacketed Flat Nose Box of 20


----------



## Palawanbeetle (Nov 21, 2011)

Wrong link

Custom Ammo 500 S&W Mag 500 Grain XTP Jacketed Flat Nose Box of 20


----------

